

Show HN: DubDub - Push Notifications For When WWDC Tickets Go On Sale - speedyapoc
https://github.com/speedyapocalypse/DubDub

======
speedyapoc
Built this as a Sunday morning project and it appears to work quite nicely.
Feedback is welcome!

